# Vienna Suite - New Release from VSL



## Dave Connor (Nov 2, 2008)

Thought some folks might want to see this.


http://vsl.co.at/en/211/496/945/1456/1460/1073.htm


----------



## Fernando Warez (Nov 2, 2008)

These plugins look really good. I bet they are too.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Nov 2, 2008)

KICK... ASS!

The fact that it is usable with on any DAW and for any instruments makes it even better. 

Saaweeet.


----------



## Dave Connor (Nov 2, 2008)

You would think it's quality stuff being VSL and all but I wonder just what level.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 3, 2008)

Dave Connor @ Sun Nov 02 said:


> You would think it's quality stuff being VSL and all but I wonder just what level.


I think that if it wasn't top quality, the Dietz would have something to say to the developers.

However, like all other products, I'm going to wait until it exists, try it, and then have an opinion....!

D


----------



## Hal (Nov 3, 2008)

nice and not very expensive,this is the last thing i was expecting from VSL.


----------



## midphase (Nov 3, 2008)

That's cool...I'm happy for anyone who doesn't already have quality plugins like these and who'll benefit from it.


----------



## janila (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm more excited about the fact that Herb confirmed that Vienna Ensemble is going to open up for third party plugins! Bye bye FX-T! =o


----------



## bluejay (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned the jazz drums ... I'm definitely quite interested in them.


----------



## redleicester (Nov 23, 2008)

synthetic @ Mon Nov 03 said:


> I believe that part of the point of this was that there are no 64-bit EQ plug-ins to use in Ensemble. So now there is one.
> 
> Nice UI.



Almost entirely the point in fact - users raised it as an issue, VSL responded. Corking example yet again of customer service, and remarkable for such a tiny company to move so fast to deliver.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Dec 2, 2008)

...tiny company?


----------



## redleicester (Dec 2, 2008)

By comparison to many, VSL is a tiny company - not very many staff, plugins and hosts coded by a team of 2 for example...


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Dec 2, 2008)

well, compared to what?
Compared to other sample developers they are not a tiny company.

I bought the Viennasute just recently tho, its pretty kewl.


----------



## redleicester (Dec 2, 2008)

Compared to a lot of one-man-band sample developers, they are indeed rather larger. Gievn the size and scope of their products and range, they are remarkably small.

It was only a passing comment..... :S


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Dec 2, 2008)

indeed, and it was only a passing reply.

I was just under the assumption VSl was one of, if not the biggest sample developer right now. but perhaps i was mistaken.

doesnt matter anyways.'

On another note, did ya see all their xmas freebies?
and some new dload instruments as well.


----------



## redleicester (Dec 2, 2008)

Yep, loads of freebies. Great customer service and massive rewards for loyalty too as usual.


----------



## synergy543 (Dec 17, 2008)

Does the panner allow you to do anything different than a normal stereo pan in a DAW? The visual indicator is cute, but does it add anything to the audio?

It would be great if it came with delay compensation and filtering for each player and seating positions in a orchestra. Although, I don't think it quite goes this far, but is this the intent of the stereo panner - positioning the virtual player?


----------



## TheoKrueger (Dec 17, 2008)

From what i have seen in the settings of Sonar there are different panning laws to chose from such as equal energy panning (volume stays the same from left to right and center) and other ones which i can't remember now.

Perhaps the panner is using something that is more suitable for VSL or perhaps some custom panning curve.


----------



## Dave Connor (Dec 17, 2008)

synergy543 @ Wed Dec 17 said:


> Does the panner allow you to do anything different than a normal stereo pan in a DAW? ...but is this the intent of the stereo panner - positioning the virtual player?



Yes better than normal panning you find in a DAW (which subtracts level from one side and adds to the other. The VSL panner (like Waves S1) takes the stereo image and shifts it left or right without adding or subtracting level. That way you don't lose the stereo image of say a group of Trombones. You can also narrow the stereo image so a flute recorded from a few feet away can be placed farther back and sound correct instead if six feet wide, right in front of you. But if you want the flute to sound bigger and fatter like on a record you can have it as big as you want, which is the theory behind VSL's dry, close miked samples. A theory they adjusted in recording their Appassionata Strings which had mikes farther back (I believe) to capture a more natural sound.


----------



## synergy543 (Dec 17, 2008)

Its not using time delay to pan the image is it? (as in a Haas panner)


----------



## Dave Connor (Dec 18, 2008)

No I don't think so. An algorithm would be my guess. Delay would be mentioned prominently in it's description and have a parameter adjustment I would think.


----------

